
John Gregory Bourke’s “Scatalogic Rites of All Nations” (2017) - swibbler
https://www.bunkhistory.org/resources/866?related=82&relationship_name=REWIND
======
pmoriarty
I love this book, and it's great to see it on HN. Anyone with an interest in
this subject would do well to read this book, which is at the same time
hilarious, fascinating, and disturbing.

